# 1X Thompson Center Scope



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Used for a mule deer hunt last year (successful !!). Used only one year. Paid $130.00 Will sell for $85.00. I don't live in Utah and can use a magnifying scope at home.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you post some pictures?

How is the condition? Any scratches?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm interested. What brisket said...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Interested. Pics and location??


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like you might have a bidding war on your hands...


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry guys, I've been gone fishing the past few days. I am in Vermont. Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you some pics and my email - not certain how to post them on this forum. No scratches, original box and manual.


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like Brisket and I have a deal. Thanks for everyone's interest !!


----------

